# Kenneth & Samantha



## BettaDew (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone! This is actually my first time breeding 

I'm an IBC (International Betta Congress) member and i'm just getting more and more into the hobby! Here I've got Kenneth and Samantha, both red Halfmoon bettas. Here they are:

Samantha:
View attachment 581058

Kenneth:
View attachment 581066


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## BettaDew (Dec 1, 2012)

Sadist said:


> Good luck!


Didn't really work out  So sad... My male is new to mating, so I'm getting another male to mate with Samantha. This monday probably. I'll post it as soon as I get them ready.


----------

